# suavecita



## egitto78

Buenos dìas a todos. Estoy buscando por el significado de esta palabra:
*suavecita *... (suavecita y romàntica). Es el tìtulo de un album de salsa dònde estàs una maravillosa canciòn "mìa por siempre". El cantante es Willy Chirino. Yo soy Italiano y quiero aprender lo Espaniol (perdòn, no tiengo la cedilla en mi teclado).
Hasta Luego!


----------



## reys

egitto78 said:


> Buenos dìas a todos... estoy buscando por el significado de esta palabra:
> *suavecita *... (suavecita y romàntica). Es el tìtulo de un album de salsa dònde estàs una maravillosa canciòn... "mìa por siempre"... el cantante es Willy Chirino... Yo soy Italiano y quiero aprender lo Espaniol (perdòn, no tiengo la cedilla en mi teclado....)
> Hasta Luego!



Hola Egitto! Tomando en cuenta el género musical al que te refieres, lo que esta palabra nos quiere decir es que la canción o música es "_ligera_", "*cadenciosa*", "de _movimientos suaves_" perfecta para "_bailar pegaditos_". Me explico?

Esperemos otras opiniones, te parece bien? Saludos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

egitto78 said:


> Buenos días a todos... estoy buscando el significado de esta palabra:
> *suavecita *... (suavecita y romàntica). Es el tìtulo de un album de salsa donde está una maravillosa canciòn... "mía por siempre"... el cantante es Willy Chirino... Yo soy Italiano y quiero aprender el español (perdòn, no tiengo la cedilla en mi teclado....)
> Hasta Luego!


 
¡Estoy de acuerdo con el otro forero!


----------



## dinube

y para que  quieres una cedilla ?
te refieres a la eñe ?
pues puedes copiarla con *control c* y pegarla con *control v*, aqui la tienes:

               ñ
Nuestra eñe viene de que en el pasado el alfabeto latino no tenia simbolo para ese sonido. Vosotros y los franceses lo solucionasteis con las letras *gn,* los portugueses con las letras *nh,* y nosotros colocando una ene encima de otra ene, hasta que la ene superior se volvio chiquitita chiquitita y ahora tenemos nuestra eñe de España, señora, señor, niño, niña...

saludos


----------



## claudine2006

egitto78 said:


> Buenos días a todos... estoy buscando el significado de esta palabra:
> *suavecita *... (suavecita y romàntica). Es el título de un album de salsa donde hay una maravillosa canción... "mía por siempre"... el cantante es Willy Chirino... Yo soy italiano y quiero aprender lo español (perdón, no tengo la cedilla en mi teclado....)
> ¡Hasta luego!


Significa lenta e dolce.


dinube said:


> ¿Y para que quieres una cedilla ?
> ¿Te refieres a la eñe ?
> Pues puedes copiarla con *control c* y pegarla con *control v*, aquí la tienes:
> 
> ñ
> 
> Nuestra eñe viene de que en el pasado el alfabeto latino no tenía simbolo para ese sonido. Vosotros y los franceses lo solucionasteis con las letras *gn,* los portugueses con las letras *nh,* y nosotros colocando una ene encima de otra ene, hasta que la ene superior se volvió chiquitita chiquitita y ahora tenemos nuestra eñe de España, señora, señor, niño, niña...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Ya que le estamos ayudando a este forero a mejorar su español... sería bueno recordarle que se dice "EL ESPAÑOL" no "LO ESPAÑOL"

¡Gracias!


----------



## egitto78

gracias a ti.


----------



## claudine2006

CarolMamkny said:


> Ya que le estamos ayudando a este forero a mejorar su español... sería bueno recordarle que se dice "EL ESPAÑOL" no "LO ESPAÑOL"
> 
> ¡Gracias!


No me había dado cuenta. Gracias.


----------



## egitto78

Perdòn, si, me refiero a la ñ. Por ejemplo, lo ha pegado aquì.

Gracias.


----------



## italia

...la he pegado aqui (deberia escribirse asi)


----------



## egitto78

¿Que significa chiquitita?


----------



## egitto78

tienes razòn..... la he pegado.... gracias...


----------



## italia

Chiquitita es PICCOLINA.

Chica es PICCOLA o tambien "una chica" es "una ragazza".


----------



## claudine2006

italia said:


> ...la he pegado aquí (debería escribirse así)


 


egitto78 said:


> ¿Qué significa chiquitita?


 


egitto78 said:


> Tienes razón..... la he pegado.... gracias...


_Chiquitita_ significa piccolina (come aggettivo o sostantivo).


----------

